# Fish identification?



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't post attachments apparently, but I uploaded a pic to my gallery and it's set to public. Would someone take a look please and tell me what kind of fish I caught? Been reeling in a fair number of them but releasing because I don't know for certain what they are. Going on my description, people have been saying they are whiting, but they don't match any pictures of whiting I've been able to find via Google.

Caught on shrimp on a pompano rig. No pompano so far, but I think I caught a jack yesterday. Otherwise it's been the ones in the picture, and juvie bonnetheads. I caught something that I *think* might have been a mackerel today but it shook off the hook before I could get it ashore. At any rate I am having a grand old time; can't believe I spent all those vacations just sitting on\walking the beach when I could have been doing this. 

Thanks!


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Croaker, Whiting, Kingfish, depends where you are the names are different but the fish is great tasting.
Has white mild meat.
Its in the drum family,it croaks when handled.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks! I will definitely keep a few if I catch any tomorrow.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Definitely Whiting. Delicious.

(not croaker, but very similar)


----------



## skinnyhoops (Jun 10, 2011)

The other posters are correct. It's a Gulf Kingfish but most anglers will call them "whiting". They are very good to eat, a mild tasting white meat. There are two types of whiting in Florida, the Gulf Kingfish and Southern Kingfish. It's very easy to tell the difference, the southern kingfish will have darker markings on the sides. I usually catch them on a 2 hook pompano rig with pieces of fresh dead shrimp. The hook size is important because they have small mouths, so if your targeting whiting you will want to downsize your hook.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

The other mystery catch of the day was something that looked like a plecostomus on steroids. Mottled\ striped red and brown coloration with huge pectoral fins. It also leaped off the hook while I was trying to figure out how to approach it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Sea Robin, perhaps?


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

I believe you are right.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

I caught another mystery fish; pic has been uploaded to the gallery. I hooked another one that shook off the hook, same as the one I hooked yesterday (same fish, only larger).

Slow day today, but I was only out for the latter part of low tide. Figures that now that I know whiting are good eating, they stopped biting (the good-sized ones anyway).  People next to me seemed to be having good luck with blues on live bait. Tomorrow is my last day, planning to hit it early and stay late.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Found it; ladyfish.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Ladyfish.


Edit: You _just_ beat me.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

you need a good fish ID book, all these are very common.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Agreed. I did get one of those folding rulers with fish ID pictures and limit info, but I keep hooking into stuff that's not on the ruler.


----------



## skinnyhoops (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck on your last day fishing! Hope you return to FL again soon. While your waiting for your next trip down here, I will recommend the book "Sport Fish of Florida" by Vic Dunaway. I own this book and it has everything you'll catch in Florida. From freshwater to saltwater, very well organized book.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

That ruler only shows game fish.
Another good book is one called "Fishes" its a small book from Golden Nature Guide


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, will definitely check those books out. 

Today's fishing started shortly after sunrise at Canaveral Seashores...unfortunately no bites at all; surf seemed pretty high to me. I left around noon and had a bite to eat at JB's Fish Camp, then headed back to Bethune Beach. Just as I got everything hauled down to the beach, a thunderstorm rolled through, so I had to wait that out. Around low tide I caught two good-sized whiting, and tossed 'em in the cooler...that was about the extent of the action, apart from yet another little bonnethead. The whiting provided dinner; and yes, they are indeed delicious. 

It's really been a change from my usual beach vacation, to be sure. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

If you ever get a Blacktip Shark don't through it back good eating also.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Noted, but I hope I'm much more experienced in surf fishing before I hook into something that large with teeth.


----------

